# 6 cool SUP items for 2012



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

6 Cool Stand Up Paddling Items to Keep an Eye Out for in 2012


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is a 7th item, which may come out later in 2012, thicker Inflatable SUP Boards.

http://youtu.be/jn60DQeq9oI


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

i want that thing. vehicle of choice for the 200lb+ club this summer. can't wait to take it on a yellowstone overnighter.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is how Barry White feels about the Baron
http://youtu.be/rXRust6Tm-I


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

And NRS just came out with the new Reel for fishing too

NRS Reel Fishing Inflatable SUP Paddleboard


----------

